# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  [ trợ giúp ] giá thép V và địa chỉ mua thép tại HN

## linhdt1121

Chào các bác.
Hiện tại em đang cần mua khoảng 1 tấn thép V5 dầy khoảng 4-5mm. Em đã đi hỏi 1 vài nơi thì đc báo giá 13k/kg nhưng em nghe nói dạo này sắt thép rẻ hơn rùi mà sao giá vẫn hơi cao
Vậy có bác nào ở HN biết giá vs địa chi cho em tham khảo đc ko, hoặc bác nào biết bãi nào có loại này chỉ giúp em là tốt nhất.
Cảm ơn các bác nhiều.
P/s: do chủ đề hỏi ko liên quan gì đến cnc nên em post vào mục này, nếu bác admin thấy ko đúng thì move giúp e.

----------


## biết tuốt

thím chuyển ngành buôn sắt à , đi dọc đường xuống văn điển có thấy nhiều nhà máy sx thép và đại lý , ngại đi thì google ra cả đống mà

----------


## linhdt1121

Ý em là tham khảo giá, chắc nhiều bác trên này am hiểu,e đã tìm vài chỗ nhưng thấy giá hơi cao
Mà bác cho hỏi thêm là quanh HN có bãi nào bán món này ko nhỉ, mua đc thép như mấy anh làm cột điện thì tố quá

----------


## vytieubao

giá thép lúc nào cũng tăng hả bác thớt???

----------

